# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Cyre Red (OOC)

## Amnestic

Welcome to the Red team. Repost any character details if they weren't on your sheet, grab a dialogue colour if you want one, and subscribe to the thread. 

If you would care to join it, there's a discord server set up for both teams: https://discord.gg/uNEStZPV

I'm going to give people a chance to settle in and say 'hi', either here or in discord, and get the IC thread up tomorrow (Sunday). IC thread is now up here

Player
Character
Race
Class
Role

purepolarpanzer
Honor
Warforged
Paladin (Conquest)
Melee DPS / Tank

RandomWombat
Aanash
Mournling
Barbarian 1 / Wizard 2 (Abjuration) / Warlock 2 (Undead)
Melee DPS / Tank

Bobthewizard
Svek Gazuur
Kobold
Sorcerer (Draconic)
Controller / Tank

Spore
Surge
Shifter
Swiftblade Ranger
Ranged DPS

Archmage1
Adam of Cyre
Human
Cleric (Twilight)
Buffer / Utility

Awful
The Iron Witch
Tiefling (Winged)
Artificer (Artillerist)
Ranged DPS/ Research




*Spoiler: Original recruitment post*
Show



_The glassy sand beneath your feet shifts awkwardly, as if the ground itself seeks to nip at your boots, threatening to swallow you whole should you step too hard, too light, or simply in the wrong place. The stench of fresh death, frozen in time permeates the air. Those who fall in the Mournland never rot, they never decay, and the smell of their last moments  the evacuating bowels, the oozing of blood, the emptied belly  hangs forever.

Silence presses in around you, with no wind to speak of and only the occasional shuffle of your own bodies pierce the quiet, amplifying them all the more as the sounds travel across the twisted landscale. A crack of lightning splits the sky overhead, its flash blinding you in contrast to the eternal dusky grey that the Mournland otherwise sits in, closely followed by thunder. Rain begins to  fall upwards, emerging from the dry sands at your feet and flying up into the sky. The weeping of a woman, reversed, its intonations unnatural. Alone, at first, but then another adds to the harmony, and another, and another. A chorus of screams for the long dead, deafening you. The upwards flying rain darkens and turns crimson, its coppery scent and taste wetting your lips as it stains you from below.

Now thoroughly dyed with sanguine, you seek 'cover' clambering atop the fallen body of a warforged titan, its great body dented but as intact as the day it fell. The bloodrain continues to rise up to the sky, until just as suddenly as it had come, it stops, vanishing into the sky as silence falls once more. It lasted less than a minute, but as with everything here, it left its mark.

Just another morning in the Mournland._

---

After a particularly profitable haul in the Mournland that saw you each kitted out with a fancy new magic item, a letter arrives for you bearing the heraldic symbol of Cyre. Its contents: a request that you travel west to the small village-turned-refugee camp-turned-town of New Cyre, from the Prince himself, to consult over employment opportunities.

Whatever your motivations for traveling into the Mournland, the heart of a Cyran beats in your chest (if you have a heart that is), and you all feel compelled to answer the call of your Prince. He promises adventure, riches, and glory  and being able to associate with one of the movers and shakers of Khorvaire (even if he is a smaller fish in the ocean for now) can't hurt.

The game will be somewhat quest/mission-based with Oargev as your Group Patron, using New Cyre as your primary base location as you branch out to serve the Cyran cause. There'll be minor interactions with the Houses, but don't expect any great amount of intrigue with them. Frankly, New Cyre's not worth their attention...yet. 

----

Sheets must be finalised by Saturday the 27th. Should you have any questions, let me know. 

Ideally I'd like people to be able to commit to a post ever 2-3 days, ideally 1/day (when necessary, of course). If you need a break due to RL stuff, that's fine, it happens, but it's better to let people know ahead of time so people aren't twiddling their thumbs. 

*Spoiler: Big 16*
Show


*1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
5e 

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
Eberron, nothing special about the details otherwise.

*
3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
4-6. 

*
4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Forums. I usually use mythweavers for sheets as a preference, but if youve got an alternative thats fine too.

*
5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
5th level. I don't know how high it'll go honestly. I've got vague plans that will probably go to ~9th level but guess we'll see how it goes? I try not to plan too far in advance. 

*
6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Starter gear, background stuff, 700gp (that you can spend or not spend on armour, spell components, etc.), 1 uncommon+1 rare item of your choice. No trading up/down. 

New Cyre's not exactly flush with shops like Sharn is but there'll be opportunities to sell and buy things. 

*
7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No restrictions on published classes. UA subject to approval but probably approved. Homebrew subject to approval  - my homebrew in the houserules section below more likely to get approval, because I wrote it, but I'm still saying subject to approval because tone is a thing to concern about too. Don't expect the Mahou Shoujo barbarian, is all I'm saying...

*
8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
Eberron races only. Tasha's rules are in effect for reassigning stats. Check the houserules (link below) for certain races being changed. 

*
9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
27 Point Buy. HP take your average rather than rolling (with max at 1st as normal).
*
10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
I'd ideally prefer good/neutral, but I will 'okay' an evil as long as you're still a Cyran loyalist who won't backstab the party or Oargev. He's your group patron, being loyal to him is kind of important (but he'll earn that loyalty, so it's fine).
*
11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
It's fine. Dips are expensive at a power-point like 5th level!
*
12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
People will roll their own dice. If youre forcing a save against someone else, roll in your post to speed things up  can apply modifiers later. Ill be doing the same.
*
13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
See this link: https://homebrewery.naturalcrit.com/share/4ccm-8pBW. We'll be ignoring the 'Safe Havens' rule (Mournland travel will be dangerous enough without it) but everything else applies. 

*
14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
I'm not gonna be after a novel, just enough to show you're interested. If you build NPC connections into New Cyre (or beyond, potentially) I'll try to loop that sorta stuff in too, but if not that's fine too. The Mourning left a lot of Cyrans without a family, after all.

'Special' backgrounds (eg. Ravnica, Strixhaven, etc.) are a no-go.

*
15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
There'll be a decent spread of combat, roleplay, and exploration. Your time will be split primarily between Mournland expeditions and helping Prince Oargev with political wrangling. While not all the combat will be in the Mournland, you should expect that the majority will be. Don't expect much in the way of puzzle solving.

*
16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*
No restriction on sources, except as detailed above. I do have access to Exploring Eberron, so those options (such as gnolls or Maverick Artificers) are on the table. 


In addition to the above, some Mournland environmental features that may affect your character building:

*Spoiler: While in the Mournland...*
Show


Healing spells other than Goodberry have no effect in the Mournland, they restore 0 hit points, ditto for healing potions.

Healing effects other than spells (such as Second Wind) will generally be judged on a case-by-case basis. Lay on Hands (Paladin) does work, but the general guideline will be magical=no, non-magical=yes. I'm not going to try to remember and list every source of non-spell healing, I'll deal with them as people bring them up. Magical temporary HP still functions as normal.

In order to recover hit points and/or hit dice on a short and/or long rest, a character must consume a bottle of Goodberry Wine, the effects of which last for 24 hours (the wine also restores some hit points on its own). Even without the wine, they will still regain expended features like spell slots, action surge, etc. on a successful rest. Warforged are the exception to this, they do not require goodberry wine to regen HP/HD on SR/LR. Healing spells/potions still do not work on them though.

Attempting to circumvent the above with dimensional pockets (eg. Rope trick, genielock sanctuary, portable hole) or shelters (eg. Tiny hut) fail. The Mournland is pervasive, and seeps into such places.

Long range teleports (eg. Teleport, Plane Shift) in the Mournland fail at best and misfire at worst. Short range teleports (eg. Misty Step, Dimension Door) work fine...mostly. Localised environmental effects might still change that, but as a general rule short range teleports aren't a risk.

Other environmental effects will likely occur in brief spurts, but the above are the 'standard' effects.

----------


## Bobthewizard

Hi everyone! Great to see you all on here. I think I've played at least briefly with all of you, some of you much more. I'm excited to be on the same team as all of you. This should be a lot of fun.

Anyway, Svek will talk in *Purple*

He's a 2' tall kobold that looks like a small dragon. He was a mascot and scout for a Cyran army unit during the war and made his way to New Cyre afterwards.

*Spoiler*
Show


*Svek*, Kobold Sorcerer | AC: 16 HP: 52/52 | PP: 15 PIv: 10 PIs: 12 
Spell Points: 27/27 Sorcery Points: 5/5
Conditions: 

What he does.
_What he thinks._
*"What he says."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Action:
Bonus Action:
Reaction:
Movement:
Object:
Concentration:

----------


## Archmage1

Thank you for being willing to run an awesome game on GitP, and for selecting Adam.  I'm looking forwards to playing this game, and I know it's going to be a good time.

Adam, I think, will steal Blue for his color, on the grounds of yes.

----------


## Spore

Yea, I will take grey as my color. As a headsup for Bob and Archmage. We others all have Amnestic in Discord to annoy him during European daytime hours, so we might want to set up something like that? 

Other than that, do we have a way to set up magical darkness regularly? I kind of want a way to set up advantage on ranged attacks regularly. 

*Spoiler*
Show


*Surge, the Hunter, Surge the Sellsword*
Shifter Ranger
AC: 17 HP:  44/44 
PP: 15 PIv: 15 PIs: 14
Conditions: Detect Magic (constantly) (or Devil's Sight, depends on group)
Concentration: -

After a typically rough youth as a young shifter in the streets of Sharn, Surge joined House Medani's "Western Mournland Working Group" in search of a stable future, or at least a reasonably fashionable way to kill himself. Surprisingly, the young shifter survived his first few outings. A thing, that could not be said about many of his group. As a swift tracker and an attentive scout he was integral to the group's success. After a small slight on his part, actually a living illusion spell left his former group broken and insane. Surge managed to get them back to safety, but quit working for Medani for the time being. Blaming himself for his shellshocked comrades, Surge devolved into drinking, but the need for coin brought him back to serving as a Mournland guide for other adventuring groups. Groups such as this.

----------


## Amnestic

> Yea, I will take grey as my color. As a headsup for Bob and Archmage. We others all have Amnestic in Discord to annoy him during European daytime hours, so we might want to set up something like that?





> If you would care to join it, there's a discord server set up for both teams: https://discord.gg/uNEStZPV


 :Small Cool:

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Thank you for being willing to run an awesome game on GitP, and for selecting Adam.  I'm looking forwards to playing this game, and I know it's going to be a good time.
> 
> Adam, I think, will steal Blue for his color, on the grounds of yes.


Reading your background, maybe Svek and Adam could have been in the same unit. It might be good to have an old friend.




> Other than that, do we have a way to set up magical darkness regularly? I kind of want a way to set up advantage on ranged attacks regularly.


Svek has fog cloud, but it was meant more for escape. I'd hate to concentrate on that during combat. But he has web and a wand of viscid globs which both restrain the target, although the wand doesn't work in sunlight. And he has draconic cry 3 times per day.

----------


## Archmage1

Adam can give everyone darkvision for an hour, darkness is not within the domain of a twilight cleric.  Dim light, he can do(Which gives disadvantage on perception checks, although darkvision ignores that)(Said light also gives you temp hp if you end your turn within the area.  It is pretty nice.)

He can give someone advantage on initiative checks, which may be handy, and he does have faerie fire(Although it is concentration, and he will probably be concentrating on other things).  He's got a fairly solid array of support things he can do.

Svek and Adam could well have been in the same unit!  Adam has changed a bit since his military days.  

Adam:  Tied for lowest HP, but also has the highest AC, and a cloak of displacement...

----------


## RandomWombat

Hello, fellow adventurers. Aanash (pronounced Ay-an-ash for mental reference) will use Maroon for his dialogue color. Adding a little reference template for myself here, feel free to copy the code if you'd like.


*Aanash*
Tiefling Barbarian/Wizard/Warlock
AC: 19 HP: 57/57
PP: 12 PIv: 11 PIs: 12
Conditions: Arcane Ward (5/5), Temp HP (-)

Text

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Svek and Adam could well have been in the same unit!  Adam has changed a bit since his military days.


Maybe Svek is always trying, unsuccessfully, to cheer Adam up. Or maybe it's just this.

----------


## Bobthewizard

@amnestic for spell points and sorcery points, would it be possible to just add sorcery points to my spell points and use one pool for both. 

It makes metamagic a little cheaper if I would have converted spell points to sorcery points, but I've never found myself converting slots to sorcery points much as a sorcerer. I think the equivalent to spell slots would be that I can convert sorcery points to spell points but if I convert spell points to sorcery points, it costs the same as casting a spell of that level (2 for 1, 3 for 2, 5 for 3 etc.).

Mostly, it would be easier to keep track of and less confusing.

----------


## purepolarpanzer

*Honor*
Warforged Paladin
AC: 19 HP: 54/54
PP: 11 PIv: 9 PIs: 14
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d10 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd

Testing, Testing, 1, 2.

Honor will speak in dark orange.

----------


## Amnestic

IC thread is now up, lets go.

----------


## Awful

*The Iron Witch*
Winged Tiefling
AC: 18 HP: 38/38
PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
Conditions: 
Concentrating on: 
5 / 5 d8 HD
Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7

----------


## RandomWombat

> *The Iron Witch*
> Winged Tiefling
> AC: 18 HP: 38/38
> PP: 14 PIv: 15 PIs: 11
> Conditions: 
> Concentrating on: 
> 5 / 5 d8 HD
> Spell Slots- 4/4 1st, 2/2 2nd
> Cannon: 1/1 Fireball wand 7/7


If wondering how to resize the image, TD=Width:X on that table row limits the size.

----------


## Awful

> If wondering how to resize the image, TD=Width:X on that table row limits the size.


Yeah I tried limiting the size before in a different way and it never worked, so I'll try that. Cheers!

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Honor: (1d20)[*3*]
Aanash: (1d20)[*18*]
Svek: (1d20)[*3*]
Surge: (1d20+3)[*22*]
Adam: (1d20)[*14*]
Iron Witch: (1d20)[*11*]

Lightning Elemental 1: (1d20)[*11*]
Lightning Elemental 2: (1d20)[*5*]
Lightning Elemental 3: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Archmage1

As Discord isn't working on my phone currently...

(1d12)[*6*] Toll the dead spell roll

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+8)[*21*](2d8+4)[*17*]
(1d20+8)[*16*](2d8+4)[*16*]


(1d20+8)[*17*](2d8+4)[*10*]
(1d20+8)[*28*](2d8+4)[*9*]

(1d20+5)[*11*](1d20+5)[*19*](1d6+3)[*9*](1d8)[*5*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Sveks' mediocre intelligence checks

(1d20)[*9*]

(1d20)[*19*]

(1d20)[*18*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Honor: (1d20)[*4*]
Aanash: (1d20)[*9*]
Svek:  (1d20)[*8*]
Surge:  (1d20+3)[*15*]
Adam:  (1d20)[*19*]
Iron Witch: (1d20)[*15*]

Delver:  (1d20)[*8*] (1d20)[*13*]
BS:  (1d20)[*18*]
RS:  (1d20)[*19*]
BC:  (1d20)[*7*]
RC:  (1d20)[*16*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(4d20)[*16*][*20*][*8*][*20*](64)
(3d8)[*10*]

(1d20+4)[*24*](1d20+4)[*7*](1d8+2)[*9*]
(1d20+4)[*21*](1d20+4)[*16*](1d8+2)[*7*]

(1d20+4)[*9*](1d20+4)[*6*](1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*18*](1d20+4)[*24*](1d8+2)[*6*]

(1d20+4)[*13*](1d20+4)[*5*](1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*12*](1d20+4)[*12*](1d8+2)[*3*]

(1d20+4)[*10*](1d6+2)[*5*]
(1d20+4)[*20*](1d6+2)[*5*]

(1d20+2)[*21*](1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*8*](1d4)[*4*]

(1d20+2)[*8*](1d20+4)[*10*](1d4)[*1*]
(1d20+2)[*10*](1d20+4)[*7*](1d4)[*1*]
(1d20+2)[*12*](1d20+4)[*23*](1d4)[*4*]
(1d20+2)[*4*](1d20+4)[*13*](1d4)[*1*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d20+4)[*8*](1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*9*](1d8+2)[*5*]

(1d20+4)[*9*](1d8+2)[*9*]
(1d20+4)[*14*](1d8+2)[*10*]

(1d20+4)[*24*](1d8+2)[*10*]
(1d20+4)[*5*](1d8+2)[*8*]

(1d20+4)[*21*](1d8+2)[*4*]
(1d20+4)[*9*](1d8+2)[*4*]

----------


## Bobthewizard

Amnestic, I hope it's ok that I rolled base saves like Xhirli used to. I thought it would help the others if they knew if Delver was paralyzed. Unfortunately, I rolled a middling number (9), so I can't tell. If Delver's CON save bonus is 6 or better he saved vs the wand. Less and he's paralyzed. 

Then whoever Svek targets with Command will need a WIS save bonus of 7 or better to save or grovel, since I rolled another 9.

I hope my post is clear. Let me know if it doesn't make sense.

----------


## Amnestic

> Amnestic, I hope it's ok that I rolled base saves like Xhirli used to. I thought it would help the others if they knew if Delver was paralyzed. Unfortunately, I rolled a middling number (9), so I can't tell. If Delver's CON save bonus is 6 or better he saved vs the wand. Less and he's paralyzed. 
> 
> Then whoever Svek targets with Command will need a WIS save bonus of 7 or better to save or grovel, since I rolled another 9.
> 
> I hope my post is clear. Let me know if it doesn't make sense.


Delver wouldn't be able to hear the command because he's in the silence AoE, so you should probably not target him with that anyway.

He is paralyzed though.

----------


## Bobthewizard

> Delver wouldn't be able to hear the command because he's in the silence AoE, so you should probably not target him with that anyway.
> 
> He is paralyzed though.


I wasn't sure with the way the circle was. Just use command on the sentry then.

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show


Honor: (1d20)[*13*]
Aanash: (1d20)[*19*]
Svek: (1d20)[*11*]
Surge: (1d20+3)[*15*]
Adam: (1d20)[*17*]
Iron Witch: (1d20)[*3*]

G1:(1d20)[*16*]
G2: (1d20)[*5*]
G3: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Amnestic

*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show



Honor: (1d20)[*1*]
Aanash: (1d20)[*14*]
Svek: (1d20)[*16*]
Surge: (1d20+3)[*21*](1d20+3)[*5*]
Adam: (1d20)[*11*]
Iron Witch: (1d20)[*2*]

Sk: (1d20)[*4*]
Ha: (1d20)[*16*]
Wi: (1d20)[*13*]

----------

